# Mustad's NEW Zippy Jigs For 2020!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

What Are Zippy Jigs & How Can I Use Them?

Zippy Jigs are specially bottom weighted for long distance casting from the boat or shoreline. In production testing it has been proven a successful jig for pelagics like tuna to inshore species like jacks.

These jigs are injection molded w/Japan hot stamping foil & finished with light reflective UV paint for that glow-in-the-dark experience. All jigs are equipped with Ultra Point assist hooks. Tips are chemically treated to remain sharp & adorned with Japanese UV tensils & flash paper.

I chose the Zippy Jigs because the attributes favor shore casters and the ordered available weights will benefit the depths i'll be fishing in.


----------

